# How do you ever get past the pain



## belly3201 (Jul 11, 2011)

I recently found out my husband had been emailing a girl he used to work with before we were together. They were very explicit emails. I found all of this out during a huge both sides of the family sharing a house vacation. I haven't really had to much time to think about it. But, when I do all I can do is cry. I feel so betrayed, I know it isn't technically an affair but to me it might have well been one. He says he is so sorry & he will do anything to earn my trust back, but that is just it, I don't trust him anymore. HELP!!!!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

What was in the emails? Were there a lot of emails?

Marriage counselling?


----------



## grizabella (May 8, 2011)

Yes, it can technically be an affair and yes, you have been betrayed. Earning your trust back will take a lot of work on his part and I recommend counseling. Sometimes, sorry sucks.


----------

